# cherche loigiciel cd -- mp3 gratuit en attente i-tunes francais



## noliv (4 Mars 2001)

personnellement, j'utilise itunes 1.0 sous mac os 9.1
c'est une version anglaise mais bon...


noliv

------------------
Dieux à créé l'homme 
invisiblie à son image


----------



## noliv (4 Mars 2001)

au fait, j'ai un peu de mal a compendre pourquoi tu cherches un logiciel gratuit pour pirater de la musique.

la logique voudrait que tu cherches un logiciel gratuit pour enregistrer des mp3 en toute légalité, ou alors que tu cherches un logiciel en warez pour pirater des cds... enfin bref  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Dieux à créé l'homme 
invisiblie à son image


----------



## magicmimi (5 Mars 2001)

toi tu connais pas Napster !!!

bye

une discotheque gratuite via le weeb !
l'icq de la musique !!!

re bye


----------



## magicmimi (5 Mars 2001)

Si vous avez une version gratuit !!  http://forums.macg.co/ubb/icons/icon12.gif 

I-tunes francais disponible "courant fevrier" selon apple   ..........  http://forums.macg.co/ubb/icons/icon9.gif 

le i-tune anglais tourne avec le système 9 anglais .....

pour pouvoir mettre a la disposition des utilisateurs de Napster :
l'integrale de Reanud et Sardou .
Ca vaut le coup de me trouver cela non??? http://forums.macg.co/ubb/icons/icon10.gif 

bye

jean-michel

------------------
Je suis Mac et j'aime cela ..   
MasoMac ?


----------

